# Gasoline Experiment



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I have heard a few pepole say say that gasoline will separate if left standing some say a few
weeks some say a few months. But when I start asking about how the experiment was done I
get the deer in the headlights look. Turns out usually that someones sisters brother in laws 
uncles stepsons cousin Said so.

Today I was rotating gas and replacing some with new gas so I filled two baby food jars with Gas.
One is straight gas right out of the pump the other one has some stabilizer in it.
we will see in a few months 


Have you heard that gas will separate when left sitting?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Someones sisters brother in laws uncles stepsons cousin said so.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Is it ethanol gas?


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I've heard you don't get it wet or feed it after midnight.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

From what I understand about 10% ethanol gasoline the lighter distillates will "boil" off (evaporate) with time making it harder to ignite. When it really gets old (1-3 years) it may develop little white strings of solidified heaver distillates (possibly with water making the strings white) in it. I admit to no direct knowledge of this, only what I've read.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

My experience fwiw, I have let my gas burner combine sit for a full year no stabil in the tank, and it will start up and run no noticeable difference between old and new gas in it. Same with gas tractors that will sit 6 months at a time.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have left gas in my riding lawn mower for 5-6 months.. no problems.. but i think gas life is 2-3 years before it starts to


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Non ethanol gas will "last" longer than 10% ethanol (which is the mixture sold in my area).
Ethanol will attract moisture, for one thing. So, in your jar experiment, if the jar is not fully sealed, water may collect in the bottom. Making it look like the compound is separating.
Ethanol gasoline starts degrading in about 30 days. It is particularly bad for small engines - mowers, chainsaws, weed whackers, tillers, etc. Left too long varnish will build up in your small engine carburetor. The ethanol in the gasoline will also dissolve plastic fuel lines and degrade seals.
After having too many small engines go to the shop, I now burn non ethanol in all my power equipment. It is about 50 cents a gallon more, but after $85 for a carb for my Husqvarna chain saw, well worth the little extra.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

What RPD said ^^^

Get rid of ethanol and the world of small gas combustion engines just got better. Not to mention other good things!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

another consideration .... for the northern climes we have the seasonal gas mix - heard yesterday the refineries are changing over for summer mix delivery .... not the best engine performance when you interchange ....


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> another consideration .... for the northern climes we have the seasonal gas mix - heard yesterday the refineries are changing over for summer mix delivery .... not the best engine performance when you interchange ....


They have been doing that for years ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, seasonal gas ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

One thing I have found to help if your carb is already junked up is an additive called Star-Tron. I get mine at Lowes.
It will help remove SOME of the crud, possibly saving the cost of bench work.

Even using non-ethanol, I add Star-Tron and Stabil. We keep two 5 gallon cans for the mowers, and because my 2 strokes use different mixes, I also have two 1 gallon cans of oil/gas. ALL of it gets the treatment.

No problems in the years since I went to this.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Ive had gas in a can untreated last 18 months and have it work just fine in mower. Depends i guess on a bunch of factors like ambient temperature chemicals used in final product etc.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

For what it's worth. My motorhome up in ILLannoyed would get gassed up and StaBil was added for winter. 
Absolutely no problems. When I started storing gas in two 30 gallon drums with StaBil, it would sit for one 
year before I would start using the gas in my car, lawn mower, etc so I could put new gas in drums. 
Again no problems.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I have heard a few pepole say say that gasoline will separate if left standing some say a few
> weeks some say a few months. But when I start asking about how the experiment was done I
> get the deer in the headlights look. Turns out usually that someones sisters brother in laws
> uncles stepsons cousin Said so.
> ...


Well in a past life I taught organic chemistry, at universities. Corn fed CRAP GAS 10% will gain moisture from air and separate. Regular gas without ethanol will do it much sooner ( that is why I put isopropanol in the winter). Ethanol likes water and hydrocarbons, so it will mix both until the breaking point, depending on % age.

Got that?

Don't run any corn fed as it ROTS fuels systems, and lets shit grow in it when it separates.

But what do I know......Ph D in Chemistry BS in Biochemistry 20 years teaching chemistry at universities.......and school of hard knocks getting those degrees working........

that was before the farms lumbermills and trapping hunting and fishing

For those who will demean me. I had a damm hard time , at liberal infested places, being a good PC SOB , wile being a good human too, teaching.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> Well in a past life I taught organic chemistry, at universities. Corn fed CRAP GAS 10% will gain moisture from air and separate. Regular gas without ethanol will do it much sooner ( that is why I put isopropanol in the winter). Ethanol likes water and hydrocarbons, so it will mix both until the breaking point, depending on % age.
> 
> Got that?
> 
> ...


Personal experience makes me agree with Mad Trapper. 35 years ago (pure gas with no corn) our summer business would let mowers sit for 8 1/2 months before starting (3-5 mowers along with several weed eaters and chain saws). They were always a bi_ch to start and we often rebuilt the carbs every spring or 3. We have 25 acres of grass we cut at that business (still run by my brother). If anything in my personal experience the newer ethanol gas is no worse for aging or collecting water than the gas was back then.

Yep, I use Stabil in my canned gas for safety nowdays but back then we used nothing and had to clean the gummed carbs and water filled fuel filters regularly.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I accidentally conducted two experiments recently; one on my motorcycle and one on my generator.

They were met with horrible results. Tragic, even.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ran across this site in a tractor forum.

Ethanol-free gas stations in the U.S. and Canada


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I've had gas sitting in a car for about 5 years now. There would be an easy way to find out.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cars and lawn mowers would not be equal tests IMHO. Varying degrees of fuel system components relative to quality and methodology. I believe temperature/humidity playa a role as well.

Everyone can see that a small equipment dealer stays in business not with sales, but annual service mostly on carburetors and fuel system oriented issues.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Denton said:


> I accidentally conducted two experiments recently; one on my motorcycle and one on my generator.
> 
> They were met with horrible results. Tragic, even.


Tell us more.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Go to your local airport, they sell 100 low lead as av gas


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton, don't run corn shit, if you count on it. Use non -corn or 100ll Av gas. 100ll will store many years.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

FoolAmI said:


> Tell us more.


Well, OK.

I knew what I should have done but I didn't because I was too "busy" and time got away from me.

The carbs went to crap.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I have run small and large fuel moters since the 1960s
None had fuel pronbems until MBTE or ETHANONL

POS GOOBEERMENT, Got that????


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Well, OK.
> 
> I knew what I should have done but I didn't because I was too "busy" and time got away from me.
> 
> The carbs went to crap.


I have a 1939 Ford 9N . Carb was original, I rebult it BEFORE E-10, It ran 20 more years, until E-10 poisoned it.

Crap in the fuel system was unreal. And this tractor, ran every other day, since 1939

I started on 100ll for all since 1998, but have recently found 93 no-corn local, it still won't run that 93 CRAP in my saws


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Non ethanol gas will "last" longer than 10% ethanol (which is the mixture sold in my area).
> Ethanol will attract moisture, for one thing. So, in your jar experiment, if the jar is not fully sealed, water may collect in the bottom. Making it look like the compound is separating.
> Ethanol gasoline starts degrading in about 30 days. It is particularly bad for small engines - mowers, chainsaws, weed whackers, tillers, etc. Left too long varnish will build up in your small engine carburetor. The ethanol in the gasoline will also dissolve plastic fuel lines and degrade seals.
> After having too many small engines go to the shop, I now burn non ethanol in all my power equipment. It is about 50 cents a gallon more, but after $85 for a carb for my Husqvarna chain saw, well worth the little extra.


Oh no Slippy! You run husskymarmintys and not Stills!

At least you run good fuel:smile:


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

I bought a 460 Farmall - '59, a few years back that had sat for about 7 years I was told, brought it home, drained the tank and put fresh gas in it, and got it to start and run without touching the carburetor.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Oh no Slippy! You run husskymarmintys and not Stills!
> 
> At least you run good fuel:smile:


Negatory Mad Trapper,

Slippy run's Stihls!...with ethanol free only

View attachment 14700


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Negatory Mad Trapper,
> 
> Slippy run's Stihls!...with ethanol free only
> 
> View attachment 14700


Besides a couple old homies, me too.

009, 026 X 2 , 028X 2, 036 X2 , 038 X 3 , 066, and 056M X 3

They run 100ll and 50:1 spetro golden.

No non-corn shit up yankee way.

BTW, good Yankees and great Rebels are hard to find, peace be with you, Sir.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I converted a self propelled walk behind to propane. See ya


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I have heard a few pepole say say that gasoline will separate if left standing some say a few
> weeks some say a few months. But when I start asking about how the experiment was done I
> get the deer in the headlights look. Turns out usually that someones sisters brother in laws
> uncles stepsons cousin Said so.
> ...


Organic Chemist, taught three uninevrsiteis and #1 liberal arts college in USA.

I have also been running gas since the 1960s in every sort of engine you could start.

Little crap mowers, bigger mowers, , tillers, tractors ( THE BIG ONES), chain saws, weed wackers, cars, very high perfeormace cars, trucks of all sorts.

U are full of Manure

P.S. When I was young, and had time, my uncles taught me trapping,hunting, and fishing. Those cherished skills still serve me well

P.P.S. e-10 is evil, do not run it. it will rot your fuel system and absorb water, then it will freeze when it separates


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Gas lasts aboout 9 months without stabilizer.
Diesel for 13 months
Propane will last as long as you can keep it bottled up.

I have personally tried gas, and it will foul an engine after a year, hard to start at 9 months (runs smoky)


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Will2 said:


> I've had gas sitting in a car for about 5 years now. There would be an easy way to find out.


Okay Will, a few questions .......

1) Was your car that has been setting for 5 years still there?
2) Did it still have gas?
3) Did you conduct the test?
4) Well?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Okay Will, a few questions .......
> 
> 1) Was your car that has been setting for 5 years still there?
> 2) Did it still have gas?
> ...


1) Huh?
2) Can you read?
3) What test?
4) Well what?

Did you want to pay to fly me up to the middle of nowhere to disconnect my gas tank so you can take a look at the "fuel"?

I will have a more practical test this summer though with my motorcycle which will have been sitting for atleast 9 months though, easy to remove that tank.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Richard Noggin.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Will,
> 
> You are one a-grade douchebag. Stop being a pus and answer the man's questions.
> 
> ...


I agree 101% Slippy. Although I prefer the term "fecal matter noggin" myself. But that's just splittin hairs... Every man I've met with dreads smells like "fecal matter" but that's just my personal experience...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Will2 said:


> I've had gas sitting in a car for about 5 years now. There would be an easy way to find out.


Well maybe this was a bad idea to begin with&#8230;&#8230;. Or you were stoned at the time.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> I agree 101% Slippy. Although I prefer the term "fecal matter noggin" myself. But that's just splittin hairs... Every man I've met with dreads smells like "fecal matter" but that's just my personal experience...


Atleast I don't look like some dog. There is a reason dogs are put on leashes or kept in houses, because they have horrible temperaments. You guys just love whining because your lives are otherwise pathetic so you go around hounding other people. Get a life people and learn some manners and stop crapping in other peoples yards. Y'all belong in Kennels not out in cyberspace.

Regardless I don't need y'all lickin or humpen nothing of mine so bugger off already, you hear?

My gosh stop your PMSin already.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> I accidentally conducted two experiments recently; one on my motorcycle and one on my generator.
> 
> They were met with horrible results. Tragic, even.


Need some help Denton. I've published many papers in chemical journals.

All you need is a graduated cylinder, distilled water, and the gas in question. Add 50% water to the gas, what separates is either crap E-10 or water it has taken up. If it is more than 10% it is crap you should drain.

Old school gas the water just separated , then froze up north here .

Thats why good Yankees use isopronal dry gas, methanol is less than 1/2 effective.

That corn fuel stops it freezing until it sucks up so much water it freezes in a big mess.

Be careful if ya head north, and dump some dry gas in winter time.

P.S. I have a 39 9N that starts all winter, stored under a tarp/snow, 6V electrics.


----------

